# Lamb neck?



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

I tried to do a search on here and didn't see too much on it. 
How do people feel about lamb neck as RMB? Top qualities site sells them whole and split. I was thinking about a about a 1lb portion for a morning meal then a more muscle meat meal in the evening for a days meal in my next order.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If it were available to me at a good price I would. My husband used to saw the pork necks into meal sized portions for me.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

They're going for 3.55/lb hows that in comparison for a lamb neck you've had?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mutton is one of the main foods I use for my dogs. I pay less than $1/# but I buy it directly from a breeder who takes it down for processing. I have also fed lamb neck and whole lambs (cut up), but for the most part they are too expensive for me (last time I had lambs butchered I got them for a very good price).


----------



## SPOR (Apr 10, 2012)

I feed it whole one day per week as part of his diet. It is somewhat expensive compared to other RMBs (~$2-2.50/lb). But he loves it and it accounts for the lamb portion of his diet.


----------



## TheJakel (May 2, 2013)

Ok, I wanted to mix it in there. There is some ground up lamb that is a little less I was going to add as well. How long should I expect one to be? I'm just curious.


----------

